
Quake 2 Realtime GPU Pathtracing [video] - y2bd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x19sIltR0qU
======
y2bd
Related blog post:
[http://amietia.com/q2pt.html](http://amietia.com/q2pt.html)

